# Medical News Today- Mutation That Causes Inflammatory Bowel Disease Identified By Scientists At Scripps Research



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A team of scientists at The Scripps Research Institute has linked a mouse mutation to an increased susceptibility for developing inflammatory bowel disease -- represented in humans as Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, which together are estimated to affect more than a million people in the United States. The findings may one day lead to new and better treatments for the disease.View the full article


----------

